# Acts 17 religious or superstitious?



## Pergamum (Dec 23, 2009)

Acts 17:

_Men of Athens, I perceive that in all things you are very religious; _




In your opinion was Paul using their religiousity as a starting point, or was he condemning them as "altogether too superstitious" at this point?

Is this verse primarily negative, and an insult? Or an observation of rapport to gain the audiences attention and then bring them to higher truth?



And how does this instruct us in addressing unbelievers?


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 23, 2009)

Perg, here's a thread from this past May which you might find helpful.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 23, 2009)

Ha ha, wow, almost word for word my own question! I should have paid more attention last May!


----------

